# קרדיטים - 08.08.12



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

קרדיטים - 08.08.12 
בקרדיטים:





 ההתארגנות - לאחר התלבטות... בבית!





 אולם - טופ דוראן אולם אשכולית, רחובות 





 שמלת כלה - מרי מי, דליה שפלר, ביאליק רמת גן





 נעלי כלה - פאפאיה, נעליים של נטורלייזר, צומת ביל"ו





 תכשיטי כלה - צמיד מרחוב ביאליק רמת גן, עגילים מחברה טובה!!!





 ציפורניים - באריאל אצל חני בכיכר ה' אייר





 מקווה - באריאל 





 צלמת + מגנטים - עדן צילום, אורנית סייג





 איפור ושיער - אלינור ברש





 די ג'י - ירון נתן, פשוט מוזיקה





 הזמנות - עיצוב שלי הדפסה בבאר שבע





 רב - משה הרנוי, פתח תקווה





 טבעות נישואין - פירוב, ביאליק רמת גן





 חליפת חתן - בוגארט, קניון G כפר סבא





 נעלי חתן - spring, קניון G כפר סבא





 חצאית לכלבה - תופרת באריאל





 דברים כיפים לרחבה - גחלילית, תל אביב


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

לפני הרבה שנים בארץ רחוקה... 
מי אנחנו? 
שי (הוא) ועמית (אני). 
הכרנו בגן הילדים בגיל 5 בערך... סיפור יפה לספר לנכדים!
היינו כל השנים באותם כיתות חוץ מכיתות ז'-ט' ואפילו ישבנו יחד בשיעור מחשבים.
בצבא התחזק הקשר ונהיינו חברים ומאז עברו כמעט 9 שנים.
שי הציע לי נישואים במספרה, זה היה מרגש כל כך והייתי כל כך בהלם ששכחתי להגיד כן.


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

מקום או איך רצינו לצאת למחאת אוהלים!!!: 
מקום זה הדבר שהכי קשה למצוא בחתונה ואני אסביר... 
כאשר מחליטים על מקום, זה לא פשוטו כמשמעו "מקום". יש לבחירה משמעויות רבות - בחירת התאריך, האיזור, הסגנון שילווה את האירוע שלך וכמובן העניין הכלכלי, כאשר מרבית הכסף הולך למקום האירוע ולכן יש לחשב היטב היכן ניתן לסגור אירוע מבלי להישאר עם מקום לאירוע אך לגלות שלא ניתן לקנות שום דבר אחר לחתונה. 
כאשר בדקנו מקומות חשבנו שנראה שלושה מקומות ונחליט ביניהם, אבל גילינו שטעות בידנו. בסבב הראשון בין האולמות גילינו מחירים שלא פוגשים את התקציב שהצבנו לעצמנו. בימינו אדם מביא מתנה ממוצעת של 200 או 250 שקלים ולא רצינו לחרוג מתקציב זה, כדי לא להתחיל את החיים עם חוב. באולמות שהיינו ביקשו 250 שקל לאדם (חלקם הציגו את זה כמנה + הגברה ותאורה, וחלקם פרסו את זה אחרת, אבל איך שלא סובבנו את זה יצא 250 לאדם רק על האולם + המנה + הגברה תאורה) כלומר כבר נזק של כ-30 אלף שקלים במקרה הטוב (כל מה שצריך לשלם בנוסף לאולם). אחרי הסבב הראשון חזרנו לביתנו המומים מהמצב - אנחנו הולכים לשתף פעולה עם הדבר הזה? תעשיית החתונות המטורפת הזאת??? לעשות אירוע של ערב אחד ב-100 אלף שקל? היינו הכי באקסטזה: לפנות ל"צינור לילה", לפנות ל"לילה כלכלי" ל"בירוקרטיה" למי לא?! אפילו לדאלי לאמה אם צריך... 
אבל אז עברו כמה ימים והמחשבות התחלפו למחשבות של - כולם עושים את זה ולנו לא יהיה יום מיוחד כזה? ומחשבות של - אי אפשר להלחם בטחנות רוח. 
ניסינו לחשוב איך לעשות אירוע קצת יותר זול. 
אז בסבב השני הלכנו למקומות יותר קטנים, כיוון של מסעדות, מקומות כפריים פשוטים - גילינו מחירים גבוהים יותר!!!
אז חזרנו לסבב נוסף, החלטנו לשנות תאריך למשהו קרוב יותר (כדי שיורידו במחירים) ודיברנו עם האולמות מהסבב הראשון ועוד כמה אולמות חדשים... 
ואז טופ דוראן הרימו את הכפפה והחליטו לוותר על 10,000 שקל של הגברה ותאורה! כן, כן מי היה מאמין! כמובן שזה עדיין אמר שכל אדם בממוצע יעלה לנו 350 שקלים (אם מחשבים את כל הוצאות החתונה), אבל אחרי שראינו מה המצב והחלטנו שהולכים על אירוע אז עד הסוף! 
נסענו שמחים ומרוצים לסגור בטופ דוראן - אולם אשכולית. למען האמת, טופ דוראן הוא האולם הראשון שראינו, הראשון שידעתי שאני רוצה, והייתי בלי דאגה אחת לגבי האולם מרגע שסגרנו ועד אחרי החתונה (מלבד יום לפני החתונה שהיה סרט קטן עם מנהל האירוע, שאמנם נפתר אבל קצת נזרק לנו בפנים ביום התשלום, ושהובטח לנו לקבל הביתה בסוף החתונה גם קינוחים ולא קיבלנו וזה היה מבאס כי לא הספקנו לאכול, אבל אני בטוחה שאם הייתי מבקשת יום למחרת כשחזרנו לשלם היו מביאים גם קינוחים) 
חשוב לציין שאנחנו ממליצים על טופ דוראן בלב שלם! 
אילנה אשת המכירות המקסימה, עמדה בכל מילה שהבטיחה!!! האוכל היה מצוין! האולם היה מהמם ולא מצועצע! הכל היה מדהים! 

* שורה תחתונה: * אני חושבת שהמפתח לתכנון חתונה טובה הוא לסגור עם אולם שאתה רוצה ובטוח בו ולאחר מכן הדרך לתכנון נעים של חתונה הוא הרבה יותר קל, בנוסף ממליצה להתחייב על 10% פחות מכמות האנשים שמאשרים לכם ולא לוותר 
על סידור שמי בשולחנות. טופ דוראן - 220 שקל לאדם מנה (כולל הגברה תאורה), 2000 שקל עיצוב בסיסי, 109 שקל לאקו"ם.


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

הזמנות 
בכל האירוע/הפקה הזו, לפי דעתי חשוב לעשות סדר עדיפויות. ואני מתכוונת להחליט מה הכי חשוב, לא מוכנים לוותר עליו לעומת דברים פחות קריטיים שעליהם אפשר להוציא פחות זמן וכסף. כמובן שהחלוקה לסדרי עדיפויות אינדיווידואלית. מבחינתנו, הזמנה היא נייר שמקבלים ומגיע לפח בממוצע אחרי פחות מדקה אם בכלל מסתכלים עליה ולכן החלטנו לא להשקיע בהזמנות את מיטב כספנו. אני עיצבתי את ההזמנה בפוטושופ והלכנו לדפוס באר שבע - ב-80 אג' להזמנה הדפסנו 300 הזמנות דו צדדיות שעוררו התלהבות רבה, כי היה בהן בצד אחד תמונה שלנו וזה הספיק בדיוק למטרה.

*שורה תחתונה:* השקעה בהתאם למטרה ולא מעבר! 80 אג' להזמנה דו צדדית.


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

די ג'י או הבחור המקסים מרחובות 
הדי ג'י כן היה בסדר עדיפויות גבוה אצלנו, אך החלטנו ללכת דווקא עם מבצע מ"מתחתנים" במחיר הזול ביותר שמצאנו. בד"כ כשמשלמים את המחיר הכי זול מחפשים את ה"קטש", המלכודת, אבל במקרה הזה לא הייתה שום מלכודת ואולי כדאי שנלמד בישראל שהכסף לא תמיד מצביע על איכות.
אנחנו שמחים שמצאנו את "ירון נתן - פשוט מוזיקה", אדם אכפתי, רגיש, אבא לילדים מקסימים, אמן ויוצר. 
עם ירון נפגשנו בביתו ברחובות, ויצאנו מהפגישה עם רצון עז לשמוע ולחפש מוזיקה לחתונה. ירון מבקש מהחתן כלה למצוא שירים לקבלת פנים ולזמן האוכל, כי זה זמן שממש מקשיבים למוזיקה והוא מעוניין שכל שיר יקלע בול לטעם! בהתחלה זה היה נשמע לנו קצת מוזר, אבל העצה שלי - תעשו את זה!!! כי מאוד קשה לקלוע בדיוק לטעם שלך. אני מאוד נהנתי לעשות את זה. פתחתי את יו טיוב וחיפשתי שיר בסגנון שמתאים לקבלת פנים, מה שטוב ביו טיוב זה שמשמאל נפתחים לינקים לשירים נוספים באותו סגנון וכך עברתי משיר לשיר והוספתי לפלייליסט. 
בקבלת פנים יצרתי פלייליסט בסגנון ישראלי - ברי סחרוף, אהוד בנאי, נתן גושן וקצת אנגלית רך - air, the beatles, adele. 
בזמן האוכל יצרתי פלייליסט עברי נוסטלגי - שלישיית גשר הירקון, הדודאים, חווה אלברשטיין, רותי נבון. 
ההורים לא מפסיקים לשבח את העובדה שבזמן האוכל היה אפשר לדבר ולא היה צריך לצרוח!
בנוסף באתר של ירון יש המלצות לשירים, כך שניתן להיעזר גם בהן.
די ג'י ירון נתן יעשה הכל כדי שהזוג יהיה מרוצה והכי חשוב לא נותן לאף אחד לתת לו הוראות מלבד הזוג חתן כלה. לדוגמא: אנחנו ביקשנו לא לשים את המחרוזות של "נשבע לך לא בוגד" והתברר  לנו אחרי החתונה שאחד החברים ביקש והדי ג'י לא הסכים. עוד משהו שקרה במהלך הערב, הנהג של ההסעות (שעשינו לכל החברים) רצה ב-00:00 להגיד במיקרופון שההסעה יוצאת, כאשר חתמנו עם חברת ההסעות חוזה עד 2:00 כדי שלא נצטרך לשלם תוספת מחיר אם החברים ירצו להשאר עד מאוחר, למזלנו ירון לא נתן לו לדבר במיקרופון בלי אישור שלנו וקרא לנו ולמזלנו היה לנו איתנו את החוזה של חברת ההסעות בו היה כתוב ל"תדהמתו" של הנהג שסגרנו עד 2:00.
לאחר הפגישה הראשונית עם ירון, הגענו לפגישה נוספת כשבוע לפני החתונה, בה פרטנו מה הם השירים לקבלת הפנים, לאוכל, לכניסה לחופה ולריקוד הסלואו והוא עזר לנו למצוא שירים ליציאה מהחופה - ממש לא הצלחנו למצוא והוא תוך כמה דקות מצא לנו 3 שירים שאהבנו בול!
בערב עצמו הרגשנו קצת פספוס בטעם שלנו מבחינת השירים בריקודים, אבל כנראה שירון קרא את הרחבה בצורה מצוינת כי מחברים שמענו תשבחות!!! אפילו כאלה שלא רוקדים בד"כ.

*שורה תחתונה:* די ג'י ירון נתן מומלץ מאוד, חשוב למקד אותו עם דוגמאות ספציפיות לרחבת הריקודים אם אתם רוצים דברים ספציפיים (וזה נראה לי טיפ לכל די ג'י שתבחרו, בכל זאת הם לא קוראי מחשבות!)


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

רב או מי זה הגבר הגבוה שעמד לידנו בחופה?! 
עם הרב היה סיפור מצחיק. ברגע שהחלטנו להתחתן, המליצו לי בני דודים על הרב מהקיבוץ של אמא שלי, רב קליל ונחמד. התקשרתי לכבוד הרב והתברר שהוא במילואים בדיוק בשבוע החתונה שלנו - סימן מאלוהים?! לאחר מכן, פנינו לאופציה הברורה הבאה, הרב של אבא של החצי השני שלי -  הסתבר שהוא לא מאושר ע"י הרבנות להעביר חופה - עוד סימן?! ואז חיפשתי באינטרנט המלצות על רב קליל, נעים והכי חשוב, שמבין שהחופה היא רגע מלחיץ, מרגש ושכל דקה על החופה נראית כמו נצח! מצאנו את הרב הרנוי משה. הרב נעים, מבין את עניין הלחץ בחופה, מצחיק, אדם נבון ומשכיל, עם ניסיון רב בחופות, מתכתב במיילים ונותן כבוד לכלה (לדוגמא מעוניין שתהיה בשלב החתימה על הכתובה).
לאחר שפנינו אל הרב התברר שהוא חיתן את אח של החצי וזה היה פשוט מדהים שמצאנו אותו במקרה או איך שהרב כתב: "העולם מעגלים מעגלים..." וכנראה שזה היה הסימן בהא הידיעה.
את הרב פגשנו בביתו בפתח תקווה, והבאנו לו את הכתובה מס' ימים לפני החתונה על מנת שיכין אותה. הרב הגיע בזמן והיה קליל כפי שציפינו, מביאים כמות כסף כפי שבוחרים, הרב רק מבקש לקבל את הכסף לפני החופה על מנת שאחריה יוכל לחזור לביתו ולא להתעכב עד שנסיים לחבק ולנשק את כולם - בקשה לגיטימית לטעמנו. הסתבר לנו שהיה זוג בחתונה שלנו שבא לצפות ברב בחופה, ללא בקשת אישור שלנו, אך היינו מסכימים בכל אופן כך שזה לא ממש שינה.

*שורה תחתונה:* הרב הרנוי משה מומלץ!!!


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

טבעות 
טבעות נישואין קנינו ברח' ביאליק ברמת גן, יש שם המון חנויות עם מחירים החל מ-200 שקל לטבעת זהב דקה מאוד ועד לכמה שרוצים! טבעת האירוסין שהחצי בחר כל כך מרהיבה שבחרתי משהו צנוע לטבעת הנישואין ולו בחרנו טבעת קלאסית לגבר מזהב. לא יצאנו בנזק גדול - 700 שקלים.


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

שמלת כלה 
8. שמלת כלה: שמלת הכלה הייתה אחד משלושת הדברים שהיו הכי חשובים לנו (וכשאני אומרת לנו אני מתכוונת גם לחתן, גם הוא רצה שאני אהיה מהממת). שלושת הדברים הכי חשובים היו - מקום (כפי שפורט), שמלת כלה וצלם (כפי שיפורט בהמשך). שמלות כלה הלכתי לראות במס' פעמים נפרדות, זה מאוד מעייף!
בפעם הראשונה הלכתי למקום אחד עם אמא ושתי אחיותיי הייתה התרגשות גדולה, זה ממש הספיק לי ולא יכולתי להמשיך באותו היום. בסיבוב השני הלכתי עם אמא לכמה תופרות באיזור רמת גן ועדיין לא הצלחתי למצוא סגנון, אבל כן מצאתי מעצבת מקסימה, דליה, עליה יסופר בהמשך.
ואז הלכתי בבאר שבע ומצאתי התחלה של סגנון, אבל מחירים גבוהים. גיליתי שביקשתי בכל מקום שיראו שמלות כמה שיותר פשוטות ונקיות וזה היה יפה, אבל לא מספיק, בבאר שבע הראו לי מחוך עם פנינים ואפילו שקוף בבטן, בהתחלה הייתי קצת בהלם ומזועזעת, אבל אז הסתכלתי קצת במראה וגיליתי שאני צריכה משהו שיראה שזוהי הכלה ואמנם היה צריך למתן את הסגנון אבל זה כבר היה כיוון.
אז הלכתי לסיבוב הידוע בדיזנגוף, קצת ניסיתי להמנע מזה אבל הייתי חייבת ושם מצאתי את הסגנון הסופי שיתחבר עם הסגנון שמצאתי בבאר שבע וביחד השמלה שלי!
לאחר שבחרתי את הסגנון שבו הייתי מעוניינת חזרתי למעצבת הכי נחמדה שפגשתי (מהסיבוב ברמת גן) "דליה שפלר - מרי מי", דליה מקסימה, נעימה, מקצועית וכנה (מוסבר בחלק על נעלי כלה). ראיתי בקטלוג ובחנות שהיא יכולה לעשות כל שמלה בדיוק כמו כל חנות אחרת שבא הייתי. אצל דליה המקסימה בחרתי את המבנה - מחוך קצר עם חצאית טול, לאחר מכן בחרתי את התחרה - תחרה עם פנינים עדינה מאוד אך מנצנצת ונסיכותית. דליה היתה מאוד קשובה לרצונות שלי ואני מאוד פדנטית ופרפקציוניסטית, ייעצה לי גם לגבי נעליים וזר כלה. היה לי נעים לבוא אליה והשמלה יצאה מהמממממממת! קיבלתי על השמלה כל הערב מחמאות וגם אחרי, השמלה זה הדבר שקיבל בחתונה הכי הרבה מחמאות מנשים וגברים, צעירים ומבוגרים כולם!!!

*שורה תחתונה:* דליה שפלר - מרי מי - שמלת כלה אצל מעצבת מקסימה במחיר סביר 4500 שקלים - מומלצת מומלצת מומלצת!


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (22/8/12)

למרות שכבר אמרתי לפני 
את מהממת!!! השמלה, האיפור, השיער, הכל!


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

תמיד נחמד לשמוע 
תודה רבה!!!


----------



## soloShiR (22/8/12)

שמלה מהממת!


----------



## Bobbachka (23/8/12)

איזו שמלה יפה!


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (23/8/12)

השמלה (ואת) מהממת 
ואוו,איזה יופי, אהבתי מאוד


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

נעלי כלה 
אני חשבתי שיהיה פשוט למצוא נעליים, גם ככה כמעט ולא רואים אותם אבל זה היה לא פשוט בכלל. היה לי קשה למצוא נעליים בלי השמלה עצמה, כי למרות שבסה"כ חיפשתי נעליים לבנות עדיין הן צריכות להתאים לסגנון הכללי של השמלה. אם אין לכן כוח להסתובב אפשר למצוא חנויות בדיזינגוף מפוצצות בנעליים בסגנון, אני רציתי משהו קצת שונה, שיהיה נוח מאוד ושאני אולי אוכל להשתמש גם אחרי החתונה. מצאתי בפפאיה נעליים של "נטורלייזר" בצבע לבן, נוחות ובמחיר מצחיק של 180 שקלים (היה מבצע 50%), ניתן לקנות את הנעליים גם באנטרנט מחו"ל. בנוסף, חשוב לציין, את הנעליים קניתי בסניף בצומת ביל"ו ושתי המוכרות היו פשוט מקסימות!
סיפור יפה שקרה עם הנעליים - לפני הנעליים הנ"ל, מצאתי את אותן נעליים בחנות ברמת גן אבל בזהב כי בלבן לא הייתה מידה מתאימה, אז החלטתי שגם הזהב יפה... כשהגעתי לחנות שמלות כלה, דליה, המעצבת, אמרה שזה לא מתאים והיא צדקה - הכנות שלה הייתה כל כך יפה, אמיתית ומרגשת, קשה מאוד למצוא בתעשיית החתונות הזאת אנשים אמיתיים ודליה פשוט אמיתית וזה מקסים!!!

*שורה תחתונה:* נעלי כלה נראה כמו משהו שקל למצוא, אבל זה לא תמיד המקרה, אל תשאירו לכן לרגע האחרון!


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

חליפת חתן 
החתן המקסים שלי גבוה ורזה - נשמע כמו מציאה, אבל במקרה של מציאת חליפה = בעיה , מה שנקרא צרות של עשירים. אנחנו חיפשנו במס' מקומות, בסופו של דבר קנינו בבוגארט ב-G בכפר סבא (ז'קט + חולצה + מכנס = 788 שקלים) - המוכרת שם מקצועית והיה מבחר עצום. לגבוהים ורזים אנחנו ממליצים על בוגארט וגם בזארה יש דברים מתאימים. חגורה קנינו במשביר לצרכן (100 שקלים) ונעליים בספרינג (130 שקלים). הנוסף קנינו חולצה מכופתרת להחלפה בזיפ (80 שקלים) אותה החולצה התאימה גם לשבת חתן.

*שורה תחתונה:* טוטאל לוק של החתן עלה לנו 1100 שקלים.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (22/8/12)

תמונה מקסימה ושניכם כל כך יפים!


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

איפור ושיער 
את האיפור והשיער עשיתי אצל אלינור ברש, מקצוענית!!! אצל אלינור איפור הניסיון היה ללא תשלום ועל כן היא הראשונה שאליה הגעתי וגם האחרונה, היא מאפרת מדהים. האיפור לא ירד, אפילו באוגוסט השרבי והשיער לא זז.

*שורה תחתונה:* אלינור ברש איפור + שיער 1500 שקל - קיבלתי רק מחמאות!


----------



## Pixelss (22/8/12)

מהממת!! 
אני מאוד אוהבת את האיפור העדין ולטעמי הוא ממש מחמיא לך!


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

תודה רבה!!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (22/8/12)

מושלם! 
מסכימה עם מה ש-Pixelss אמרה, פשוט נהדר.


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

צילום ומגנטים 
כפי שציינתי צילום היה אחד משלושת הדברים החשובים. פגשתי מספר צלמים, אך בגלל שברוב הפעמים הבן זוג לא יכל להיות בפגישה היה לי קשה להחליט. באופן כללי היה לי מאוד קשה לתאם פגישות עם צלמים. בסופו של דבר סגרנו עם אורנית סייג - עדן צילום, אליה הגענו ביחד למקום מקסים בשם גנות. אורנית הייתה מקסימה ונעימה וזה הכריע את ההחלטה! אמא שלי שאלה אותי יום לפני החתונה אם הצלמת נחמדה ויהיה לנו נעים שהיא באה אלינו הביתה, אמרתי לה - "אמא, בשנייה שאורנית תכנס בדלת את תביני בדיוק למה סגרנו איתה" 
ואכן ביום החתונה אורנית הגיעה עם צלם הוידאו שגיב, שניהם הגיעו לביתי באנרגיות חיוביות ונעימות - היה תענוג לבלות איתם את היום. בערב הצטרף לאולם יואב חסקלוביץ' שהיה פשוט מקסים, צילם והיה סבלני עם בני המשפחה. לא היה רגע אחד בערב שלא ראיתי את יואב מצלם! עם אורנית סגרנו גם מגנטים (עם מסגרת ממבחר תמונות של מסגרות שניתן לבחור, כיתוב למטה ותמונה, שהורדתי מהאינטרנט של ינשופים, לפינת המגנט ואורנית הוסיפה), הסתבר לי אחרי שכנראה בעלה הוא הצלם מגנטים... לאחר החתונה, קיבלנו לינק לאתר של תמונות תוך כ-12 יום (10 ימי עסקים). באתר תמונות המחולקות לתיקיות - מומלצים, קבלת פנים, צילומי חוץ, מקום, חופה, ריקודים, ומגנטים. קצת קשה לי להגיב כרגע על התמונות והאלבום, כי האלבום לא מוכן ואת התמונות רק קיבלנו - אני כן יכולה להגיד שיש תמונות מהממות וכבר שלחתי למשפחה וכולם מתלהבים מאוד!


*שורה תחתונה:* עדן צילום - אורנית סייג, שגיב ויואב חסקלוביץ' - מותק של חבורה, 7900 שקל 2 צלמי סטילס + וידאו + אלבומים + 1000 שקל מגנטים. את המחיר קיבלנו ממש שנייה לפני עליית המחירים...


----------



## Broom rider (22/8/12)

עדן צילום 
דניאל הוא צלם המגנטים? אם כן, אז הם עשו אצלנו גם המגנטים והייתי ממש מרוצה..!!
הם נהדרים, ראיתי מגנטים שלהם שצולמו לפני שנה וחצי בערך והם נראים כאילו הם צולמו עכשיו.


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

אכן הגענו אליהם בגלל המגנטים 
הייתי בחתונה של חברה והמגנטים היו איכותיים ממש!!! ומוארים מאוד, אפילו שרוב הצילומים הם מרחבת הריקודים


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

הסעה 
סגרנו אוטובוס לחברים 1400 שקל מבאר שבע ב-18:00 יציאה חזרה 
ב-2:00 בחוזה, בפועל החברים התעייפו ואני כבר לא יכולתי לעמוד על הרגליים אז היא יצאה בסביבות 1:00. חשוב לסגור על שעה מאוחרת כדי שאח"כ לא יהיו בעיות עם הנהג, תשלום וכו'.


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (22/8/12)

דרך איזה חברה סגרתם את האוטובוס? 
אוטובוס ל50 אנשים כן?


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

אוטובוס ל-50 איש 
חברת מאיה תור.
שילמנו מראש הכל
קיבלנו רק ביום החתונה את שם הנהג אז קחו את זה בחשבון


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

זר כלה וקישוט רכב 
כל מה שאני יכולה להגיד זה שלדעתי זה מיותר לחלוטין! 
את הזר זרקתי באוטו מיד אחרי שקיבלתי אותו מהחתן החתיך שלי וככה בערך סיים הזר את תפקידו, אה גם לקחתי אותו לסוויטת חתן כלה ושם הוא נשאר במשך הערב, אפילו לא הלכתי איתו לחופה - למה אני צריכה לסחוב איתי משהו לחופה?! לא מספיק כל החיים אנחנו סוחבות תיק לכל מקום כי אנחנו חייבות טישו, מים, ז'קט, אודם, ארנק, ארנק של הבן זוג, מגבונים לחים לילדים וכו' וכו' וכו'

*שורה תחתונה:* לדעתי מיותר!


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (22/8/12)

למרות שלדעתך הזר מיותר 
לדעתי הוא יפה ממש, איפה עשית אותו? (וכמה עלה?)


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

זר כלה... 
עשיתי את הזר כלה וקישוט לרכב בפרחי גילי ברמת גן


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (22/8/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
הרבה מזל טוב לשניכם!!


----------



## talya26 (22/8/12)

מסכימה לכל מילה, ובכ"ז הזר ממש יפה! 
אגב, אני ממש לא רציתי זר אבל אמא שלי פשוט לא ירדה ממני בעניין ונאלצתי גם להסחב איתו לחופה. 
לא כיף בכלל. (אח"כ נפטרתי ממנו))


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

ולסיום 
בשבוע שלפני החתונה אמרתי לחתן - חתונה זה כמו בנג'י עושים את זה פעם אחת וזה מספיק לכל החיים. אז לסיכום: היה כיף, נהנו - אנחנו גם שמחים שעשינו את זה וגם שמחים שזה מאחורינו ועכשיו אפשר להקים בית כשר בישראל.


----------



## אפפ (22/8/12)

קרדיטים ממש מקסימים, תמונות יפות 
ומאיפה הבגדים של הכלב? ממש חמוד


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

הכלבה המתוקה שלנו - שפרה 
חומרים לחצאית - שאריות טול לקחתי מהמעצבת שמלת כלה המקסימה שלי - דליה שפלר, ולקחתי את השאריות לתופרת באריאל שב-50 שקלים הכינה לי חצאית.
את סרטן הסאטן קניתי בגרושים בחנות תפירה והתופרת הוסיפה לי אותו כחגור. את שאריות הסרט סאטן ושאריות הטול שנותרו לי הפכתי לקולר.


----------



## lanit (22/8/12)

מזל טוב!


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

תודה רבה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (22/8/12)

תמונה ענקית! 
אהבתי ממש!
קרדיטים מקסימים, אהבתי את החיבור למציאות ואת הפירוט על הטוב הרע והחשבון בסוף...

ובהצלחה עם הבית הכשר


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

תודה רבה 
אמן ולכולנו יהיו בתים מאושרים ושמחים!!!


----------



## Natalila (22/8/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
התחברתי מאוד להרבה דברים שכתבת והתמונה הזאת פשוט מתוקה


----------



## ronitvas (22/8/12)

הקרדיטים מקסימים! 
אהבתי את הסיפורים
אהבתי את הפירוט
אהבתי את הסיכום
אהבתי את התמחור

בשורה התחתונה: אתם מקסימים ויפים, והכל נראה מצויין והמון המון מזל טוב


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

תודה איזה תגובה מקסימה 
תודה רבה מתוקה
ראיתי את הקרדיטים שלך מהארכיון
את יפיפיה!!!


----------



## ronitvas (23/8/12)

תודה! 
היום כבר פחות....


----------



## Pixelss (23/8/12)

ממש לא נכון!!! לדעתי דווקא השתבחת עם הזמן!


----------



## ronitvas (23/8/12)




----------



## simplicity83 (23/8/12)

איזו תמונה !!!! 





 איזו מתוקה שפרה, הורסת עם הבגדים האלה 

כבר כתבתי בעבר שאני מתה על תמונות כאלו, שכאילו לא רואים כלום אבל בעצם הן מספרות סיפור שלם. מקסים !

המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## מחפשת ניק1 (23/8/12)

איזו תמונה... 
פשוט מקסים
שיהיה המון מזל טוב


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (22/8/12)

איזה כיף!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (22/8/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים! 
המון המון מזל טוב!
את יפיפיה ואהבתי את הגישה שלכם.


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (22/8/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## Bobbachka (23/8/12)

מזל טוב!!! 
קרדיטים מקסימים ושימושיים.
את נראית מצוין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
תודה ששיתפת!


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (23/8/12)

תודהההה 
נעזרתי גם בקרדיטים שלך בזמנו...
אתם מהממים!!!


----------



## behappy (23/8/12)

איזה יופי של קרדיטים!!! 
הכל נראה מקסים. שיהיה המון מזל טוב!


----------



## שחור לבן או ורוד (24/8/12)

תודה לכל התגובות 
תודה רבה!
נשמח לעזור בכל שאלה!
הכי חשוב לזכור את המהות של היום - איחוד עם הבן זוג איתו בוחרים לחיות לנצח נצחים - 
וכל המסביב זאת סתם לוגיסטיקה של ההפקה
אז קחו את הכל בקלות!!!


----------

